# Baume 21 Jewel Watch - Information Please



## Jim Towey (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all,

i'm new to the forum and this is my first post so apologies if I make any errors.

I have recently acquired a 21 Jewel Baume watch. I know little about it and would like to know its approximate age, plus any other information and opinions.

It came with the original guarantee from Messrs Baume & Co Ltd and was retailed in Belfast.

Thanks in advance

Jim


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome Jim,

And thanks for such good photos on the first post - we see a lot of 'i have this watch and whats it worth' posts, so thanks for making it more interesting for us!

I would guess stylistically that the watch is late fifties / early 1960's - I have a couple of watches with the same expanding bracelet of that period. What I don't know is whether this Baume is linked to Baume et Mercier? Others on here will probably be able to tell you that

Nice watch, either way, and great to see it in the orignal box and paperwork


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

this might help:

http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkmTWf1dOClMAdfZLBQx.;_ylu=X3oDMTE0ajdya2NjBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkA1VLQzAwMl83Mg--/SIG=121r8iiuu/EXP=1314386006/**http%3a//en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baume_et_Mercier


----------



## Jim Towey (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Scottswatches and for the link diddy, but I was under the impression that Baume & Co Ltd were not related to Baume et Mercier?

I'd be really grateful if anybody can clarify this.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Jim Towey said:


> Thanks for the welcome Scottswatches and for the link diddy, but I was under the impression that Baume & Co Ltd were not related to Baume et Mercier?
> 
> I'd be really grateful if anybody can clarify this.


Yes, I fell into this trap as well. There seem to be 2 different Baumes. I believe there is a family connection between Baume et Mercier and Messrs. Baume, the importing firm in London (often seen as Baume-Longines), but no direct business association.


----------

